# Latest attempt



## khobson (Jan 29, 2013)

Still a few flaws, but getting there....

[attachment=17438]

[attachment=17439]


----------



## healeydays (Jan 29, 2013)

I like...


----------



## The Wood Bucket (Jan 30, 2013)

very nice


----------



## DaveTTC (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice job. 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 30, 2013)

khobson said:


> Still a few flaws, but getting there....



Look good at this size, but TBH I really can't make out any details ... please post bigger pix so we can really appreciate what you've made


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 30, 2013)

Hard to comment on a 320 x 172 photo.
Too difficult to see your workmanship or timber details.

Les


----------



## WoodLove (Jan 30, 2013)

maybe the small pic was on purpose?......lol..... looks awesome to me in that pic for sure. I say "GREAT JOB!"


----------



## khobson (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry guys...normally don't make the pics so small but did so last night to save time before running off to bed! This was a LATE Christmas present and I have already sent it off!


----------



## Patrude (Jan 31, 2013)

khobson said:


> Still a few flaws, but getting there....



 Great job, looks to me like you have the hang of it. nice choice of kit to compliment the timber


----------

